
Nestle works with IBM to track mashed potatoes with Blockchain technology - notlukesky
https://cointelegraph.com/news/nestle-carrefour-work-with-ibm-to-track-mashed-potato-brand-with-blockchain
======
typetrail
If your name was Ulf Mark Schneider this is how you could spend your money.

